# /stats/ resetten



## Falcon37 (13. Okt. 2011)

Weiß wer wie man die Statistiken in /stats/ löschen (resetten) kann und am besten auch den Pfad pro Web anpassen?


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2011)

Zum Resetten der Statistik brauchst Du nur den kompletten inhlat des /stats Ordners löschen. der Ordner ist nicht konfigurierbar, wenn Du ihn ändern möchtest müsstest Du die ISPConfig Statistik und web Erzeugungs Scripte umprogrammieren.


----------



## Falcon37 (15. Okt. 2011)

Danke, leider ist dies i. d. R. ja aus Berechigungsgründen nicht ohne weiteres über FTP möglich und ich musste dieses per SSH löschen. Das war mir gleich mal ein feature request ("very low") wert 

Eine kurze nebensächliche Frage die ggf. einen neuen Thread nicht rechtfertigen würde:
Was muss ich bei ISPConfig 3 eintragen wenn ich möchte das ein Cronjob 4 mal täglich bzw. 8 mal täglich ausgeführt wird? Momentan habe ich 30 23 *** drin was mir auch wie bisher gewünscht einmal täglich um 23:30 den ausführt.


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2011)

Der cronjob kann nur einmal pro tag ausgeführt werden. Häufigeres aufrufen würde zu fehlfunktionen führen.


----------

